# Pls help find a thread - "Printing issues"



## sanj (Nov 9, 2013)

someone had recently posted a question asking "why it is so difficult to print." Or something like that. There were some interesting replies and I want re - read the post. 
Cant find it! 
Can someone pls help?
thx


----------



## Pandypix (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17444.0 this may be the thread you wanted


----------



## sanj (Nov 14, 2013)

yeSSSS!!

thx


----------

